# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  4 món ăn không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Sapa

## thietht

Sapa là vùng núi có nhiều món ăn lạ. Trong hành trình du lịch Sapa  4 món ăn không thể bỏ qua khi ăn uống :
1/ Nấm chân chim ở chợ Bắc Hà
Nấm còn gọi là nấm phiến chẻ - là một sản phẩm độc đáo chỉ có ở Bắc Hà (Lào Cai), không những có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao mà còn là một loại dược liệu quý. Vị ngọt của nấm khiến người ăn khó quên được hương vị của vùng cao này.
Nấm có tên khoa học Schizophyllum commune. Qua những đợt khảo sát, thì Bắc Hà là vùng duy nhất ở Việt Nam có bán loại nấm này.
Hình thái ngoài của nấm cũng dễ nhận biết, không có cuống, mũ dạng quạt - vỏ hến, đường kính từ 1 đến 3 cm, phủ lớp lông mịn mầu trắng xám, mép mũ hơi cuộn vào trong. Thịt nấm mầu trắng, mặt dưới là những phiến nấm, khi non mầu trắng, khi già mầu hồng thịt.
2/Cải đắng
Cải Mèo cũng là một loại rau họ cải được trồng nhiều ở Sa Pa. Tôi cũng không ngọn ngành lắm về nguồn gốc của cái tên này, chỉ được biết nó được người dân tộc Mông ở vùng cao trồng rất nhiều và đây là loại rau chính của họ trong các bữa ăn hàng ngày.
Rau cải Mèo của Sa Pa được người dân địa phương nấu bằng nhiều cách: xào, nấu, luộc hoặc dùng để ăn lẩu. Thông thường, chế biến một cách đơn giản nhất, chỉ cần thái nhỏ, đập gừng đổ nước vào đun sôi là có một bát canh mát, rất hợp cho thực khách uống rượu. Kỳ công hơn, rau có thể nấu cùng với thịt gà băm rối, không quên bỏ gia vị gừng, nêm vừa mắm, muối, người thưởng thức sẽ cảm nhận được một hương vị thật độc đáo. Chất ngọt của thịt gà quện với cái ngọt mát, ngăm ngăm đắng của rau cải làm cho người ăn cảm thấy không bị ngán
3/ Thịt lợn muối
Cách chế biến món thịt lợn muối hết sức đơn giản với những gia vị có sẵn trong vườn nhà. Gia vị của thịt lợn muối bao gồm các loại lá như lá quế, lá mít, lá trầu không, kèm theo ớt tươi, giềng và rượu cái nếp. Tất cả các loại lá đều được phơi khô và giã nhỏ, thịt lợn được thái vừa miếng rồi đổ rượu cái ướp cùng muối thật mặn và trộn lẫn các loại lá gia vị khô đã được giã nhỏ sau đó cho thịt vào hũ hoặc lọ để từ một đến hai tuần là có thể sử dụng được.

Khi sử dụng thịt lợn muối có thể rang hay nướng tuỳ theo khẩu vị của từng gia đình. Khi ăn, chúng ta có những cảm giác khác nhau. Có vị cay của giềng và ớt, vị thơm của quế, vị hơi chát của lá mít và lá trầu không. Đồng thời, một vị đặc trưng của thịt lợn muối là vị chua hoà lẫn vị mặn của muối, miếng thịt giòn và rắn chắc. Thịt lợn muối làm giảm đi độ béo và ngấy của mỡ. Khi ăn, chúng ta có thể lấy lại cảm giác về vị giác khi đã ăn quá nhiều đồ ăn khác mà không có cảm giác ngon. Thịt lợn muối là món ăn dân dã của người dân vùng cao đặc biệt là người Tày ở Bảo Yên. Mặc dù là món ăn bình dị nhưng cũng được người dân vùng cao tiếp đãi khách quý như một món ăn truyền thống và bộc lộ tình cảm chân thành của đồng bào đối với khách.
4/ Nem măng đắng
Món ăn này được chế biến theo bí quyết cổ truyền. Đồng bào lấy những chiếc măng vầu đắng, luộc chín rồi lột lấy những tấm lá bánh tẻ, mềm và dai như những tấm lụa mỏng. Nguyên liệu này dùng như chiếc bánh đa nem thông thường trong món nem rán phổ thông.

Phần nhân của món nem măng đắng được làm từ thịt gà băm nhỏ. Gà phải là gà tơ, trọng lượng mỗi con không quá 0,6 - 0,7 kg. Thịt và xương được băm nhỏ cùng với củ kiệu, lá hẹ và các gia vị: hạt tiêu, nước mắm. Phần nhân được gói trong lá măng đắng và rán vàng. Món ăn được trình bày ra đĩa nhỏ, trông rất đẹp mắt. Khi ăn, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận vị đăng đắng của măng, vị ngọt của thịt gà tơ. Độ dẻo của vỏ nem cộng với cảm giác sậm sựt của nhân nem trong miệng sẽ làm cho thực khách thấy thú vị.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## iphone5

các món trên mình đã đc thưởng thức cả chỉ còn mỗi món "Nấm chân chim ở chợ Bắc Hà" là chưa  :Frown:

----------


## hientran812

ôi mình sẽ phải ăn tất cả những món ở đó. chẹp chẹp

----------


## gedboy

mình chưa được thưởng thức món nào :Frown:

----------

